# Formatted Balance



## mocoloco_1234 (3. Dez 2019)

hallo! ich komme mit diese Aufgabe nicht weier... kann mir jemand bitte helfen?
public String getFormattedBalance()
Gibt den aktuellen Kontostand des Accounts gerundet auf zwei Nachkommastellen als Zeichenkette zurück, ohne Währungszeichen. Trennzeichen zwischen den Euro- und CentBeträgen ist hierbei ein Punkt. 
Beispielausgabe: 20.11 Hinweis: Sie können hier beispielsweise die Methode String.format()2 nutzen. Informieren Sie sich vorher gründlich über die Nutzung dieser Methode.


----------



## kneitzel (3. Dez 2019)

Was genau ist denn Dein Problem? Was hast Du versucht?


----------



## mocoloco_1234 (3. Dez 2019)

danke JustNobody für deinen Antwort, ich habe die Aufgabe bereits gelöst


----------

